# Possums



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I was looking at some cage traps on the internet and there is one that is a 10x12, another that is 8x8 and another that is 5x5. That is about 100 dollars worth of traps from the other place I buy them and this is only for 70 and no shipping and handling. Would the 8x8 be to small for **** and only be used for possum and skunk? What would be a bait that wouldn't get a **** in there or isn't there such a thing? Would it work better just to use it for rabbits?


----------

